# Plastic vs Glass



## Kanibus (Jan 19, 2011)

vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was wondering everyone's take on using plastic containers vs using glass containers for curing. I have seen a lot of people who use both say there's no difference, I've seen people swear by Glass as the one and only solution, I personally have used plastic containers (the pic on top is the one I use). 

1.) I've seen concerns about some type of gasses or something coming off the plastic, but I can't understand how a BPA free plastic container would give off gasses if people are supposed to store food for themselves in there.

2.) Tricomes get pulled off buds due to static electricity, this one I can see possibly, but how much would I be harming the product if I had to cut it up smaller in order to fit in the smaller glass jars, instead of losing a few trichomes and use a spaghetti/vermicelli container and keeping the longer colas intacted?

3.) Glass is less porous, which would keep the moisture and everything inside better, but both are air tight and still need to be burped frequently. So how is that any different? Just more breathing for the product in between burps?

I am considering buying a few jars for the little buds and trying it out, but I dont think it will really be a good sample. Links to research would be great if anyone has them... Thanks for stopping by :48:


----------



## Jericho (Jan 19, 2011)

I find that glass is better for a couple reasons, It doesn't stink of weed after you wash it when your done and it doesn't let smell escape. Even though i used airtight plastic containers the smell still escaped. 

I also taste it differently when cured in plastic. Just my 2c, no real proof behind it just experience.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2011)

Also its easier to remove your Kief from. My rolling pan is even made outta Pyrex.


----------



## kaotik (Jan 19, 2011)

i've never fared well with glass. (those exact canning jars you showed above)

don't know why but everytime i've tried, it's come out worse than it went in. and was not appealing to me.
 smells funky and not cured nicely like i had expected. (i think it has something to do with the lid, but have no proof.. i've never tried a different style glass jar)


i stick to my plastic containers now, and don't have any complaints.

i don't know if you'll find research papers man.. seems like everything with marijuana, it's personal preference and finding what works for you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 19, 2011)

I never had a problem with glass jars as long as they had good lids.  The seal make all the difference in the world. Plus burping is very important when 1st put in the jars.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm using plastic at the moment and like the conveniance that plastic has to offer, i.e., ease of use, larger top opening which allows for better natural air exchange and they don't break. Square ones fit nestled in the cupboard and allows for more storage. I have been planing on buying mason jars because of the talk of using glass but just can't get myself around to it. I probably will if I manage to have an ammount I will have in long term storage.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I'll grab a few jars and try out both methods and experement. Doesn't seem like one way or the other will cause a huge difference.


----------



## heal4real (Jan 20, 2011)

Since this is my first grow I can't say one way or the other but just my 2c glass would be much better.  I think that the plastic would absorb the smell but what would that hurt. As far as air escaping I am puzzled. Let us know for sure,  I will be using large mouth ball canning jars cause that's what  I have.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

I only use glass. I think the little tricomes stay more intact with glass and I have absolutely no reason to say that. You know how a plastic bag looks after you have kept your pot in it?? All those lovely tricomes broken? Glass for me.


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 20, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I only use glass. I think the little tricomes stay more intact with glass and I have absolutely no reason to say that. You know how a plastic bag looks after you have kept your pot in it?? All those lovely tricomes broken? Glass for me.


I could be completely wrong (which is why I created the thread for discussion lol) but the plastic sandwich baggies build static electricity like nobody's buisness, and usually people who use them, roll up the weed, unroll it to check it out, roll it up again, unroll take a nug out, roll it back up, etc.

I'll be buying a few jars, any suggestions on local places to go to get them? Walmart, Target, Home Depot, Lowes type stores? I know they're faily inexpensive right? Unfortunately I don't know of anyway to "show" or prove one method or another.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

They don't have to be expensive. You can use canning jars, they come in all sizes, I got some at a cheap grocery store that have the plastic....oh shoot, i will show you.
The ones with fruit on them are my favorite, they have a good seal and got my best cure in those. That is not a scientific study as I had just read nvths thread on curing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 20, 2011)

No i did not forget to put in the pictures,,,no i didn't.  

View attachment DSCF0554.JPG


View attachment DSCF0555.JPG


----------



## niteshft (Jan 20, 2011)

My sister in law has some she got at Bed Bath and Beyond and have them in different sizes. Not sure the cost just that she said they weren't very expensive.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 21, 2011)

Kanibus said:
			
		

> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luckily, glass jars come in larger sizes as well, I have several half and gallon sized Ball jars sitting here waiting to be filled!


----------



## Kanibus (Jan 21, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Luckily, glass jars come in larger sizes as well, I have several half and gallon sized Ball jars sitting here waiting to be filled!


I've seen some larger ones, how tall are the ones you have now? I'd be interested in getting one or two for this test also. Tried looking up the specifications and couldn't find any. The OXO I use for example for large colas is 5.5 quarts (almost 1.5 gallon) and over 1 foot tall. They about the same size?

Also any specific tops the glass people use? Screw on, clip top, etc? My cousin used the clip top type (I think they were old too) and he didn't have very good success, but that might just be him.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Jan 21, 2011)

i have a couple bigger jars that have the clip down seals and they dont keep the air in very well in my experience, i havn't tried to cure in plastic because glass seems all around better. IMO you have to get the bud in the jars at a certain time or it won't cure as good.
ive been buying cases of the widemouthed jars pictured above from walmart for like 8 bucks a dozen and they work perfect.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 21, 2011)

You can get gallon sized glass jars with big twist caps too, but keep in mind that larger buds might mold. I'll be taking my colas down to just buds, removing the main stem as much as possible anyway since some of this will be sold and the dispensaries ask that they're prepared in this way!


----------



## ftw (Jan 23, 2011)

my understanding on the subject is that trics wont stick to glass but will stick to plastic


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

You can buy sealing material in small rolls that have peal and stick tape. They are made of foam and comes in different firmness. That may work on those glass top jars to form a better seal.

The glass top are the ones I had mentioned earlier at Bed, Bath & Beyond.


----------



## warfish (Jan 23, 2011)

ftw said:
			
		

> my understanding on the subject is that trics wont stick to glass but will stick to plastic


Unfortunately the trics seem to stick just fine to the glass jars I use.

I think one of the biggest reasons some here use plastic is that it is not breakable.  If you where to drop a gallon sized glass jar full of buds it would be a huge waste of pot, at least I wouldn't dare use it after it was mixed with broken glass.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 24, 2011)

Plastic is my vote. Food grade and sealed only. As said until you have dropped a 3gal pickle jar with lid containing 18oz of fire. Its really hard to see the benefit of plastic. There also awesome to stack. Yes, I said stack


----------



## Jericho (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm, This is an interesting  thread. 

I remember a year ago reading up on this and everyones vote was glass straight away. I've got to admit i tend to drop allot of things when im smoking. Will have to buy some plastic and see how it goes.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 24, 2011)

Storables.com

I use the 23qt. Luv them.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 24, 2011)

Will look into some items and see...how about those Lock & Lock containers?


----------

